
Wild red wolf population could soon be wiped out - spking
http://www.newsobserver.com/news/nation-world/national/article209721684.html
======
pvaldes
Time to retreat and wait for the war against nature subside. Sometimes is the
wiser move. There is not point in painfully breeding and releasing endangered
animals just to be killed ASAP by the local people.

